# My First Mexico Hunt



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Well hooked up with a fellow 2cooler Mexhunter and headed to old Mexico on Thursday morning. Got there in plenty of time to hunt the evening hunt. It was pretty slow a few does and that was it. Finally some javalinas came out and Mexhunter said to go ahead and shoot one,to famialirize myself with his gun. Ony one problem the java was at 210yds, the longest shot I have ever made was 120yds!!! Well I put the cross hairs on him and squeezed and the .300 ultra mag barked!!! I did it smoked that java at 210yds. We walked down and found that I had shot a trophy java that had huge tusks!!! Well Friday was kinda slow a few does & small bucks nothing to write home about. Saturday morning a nice buck stepped out into the sendero at 400yds he only hung around for a minute and back into the brush!! Mexhunter made the call that we should come back to try and get him. We came back Saturday afternoon and waited. Finally around 4:30pm he came out you could tell he was a mature Mexico buck. Now only one problem he was at 325yds!!! I had just made my longest shot ever on Thursday! So put the cross hairs on him and with a squezze of the trigger the .300 ultra mag barked and he jumped 5ft in the air!!! I did it I made a 325yd shot and hit him good. We walked down there and found him not 10ft into the brush dead!!! He is not the biggest buck in Mexico but he is a trophy in my eyes due to the long shot I made to get him. He is just a big ole mature Mexico buck, 5 1/2 yrs old and 180lbs. Below are a few pics of him. I wanna thank Mexhunter for a great hunt! We will team up again in Nov for my other buck hunt. This was my first Mexico hunt we had no probelms crossing the border. I will admit I had a big ole knot in my stomach as we came across on the Mexican side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

congrats man. Nice buck.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

congrats onm a fine buck---


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Good Post. I would like to know more about cost....


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

He is a beast-congrats to ya, that's some good shooting!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Does Mexico now have an early season or an MLD type season?????


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Looking Buck!!......Congrats!.... Also, glad you got back O.K.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats. One thing to remember, the rifle doesn't know how far the shot is, it just does it's job. Hold the cross hairs on the target and squeeeeze the trigger, it will happen. At 325 yds, the 300 UM probably drops less than 6" depending on the zero, that is about 1/3 the thickness of a deer which makes a much bigger target than most people think. IMO, the shot on the javelina was tougher than the deer. Again, congrats and welcome to the 300 yd club!!!! LOL.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Nice deer, congrats. Glad you made it back safe.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I told you MH would take good care of you, Now didn't I. "Just relax and have a great time".
Welcome to the DarkSide.:smile:
Congrats..


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm jealous, I miss hunting down there...congrats


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome home

Charlie


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> I told you MH would take good care of you, Now didn't I. "Just relax and have a great time".
> Welcome to the DarkSide.:smile:
> Congrats..


Yes sir you are correct he did a great job and I had a fun hunt!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Congrats!! The 300 RUM & 7mmRUM are both great calibers for shots like that. I love mine, Congrats again!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am posting this with all due respect and no harm is ment. Mexico is supposed to have some monster bucks. What I see in the pictures other than body size is a normal hill country buck with a pencil rack. You drove all the way to Mexico and put yourself in harms way for a deer you could shot here in Texas all day long? I am proud of your long range shots but confused on the quality to go that distance for.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice deer.--Long shot on both!--glad ur back safe also! Good job 4 MxHtr.

Is season open early over there this year--I thought it was Nov.25 or something like that?


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Is Mexico having a early season that I am not aware of?  The last 5 years the season has been opening on the weekend after Thanksgiving? Please share.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Everybody is asking about the "early" season and no answers seem to be forthcoming!!! Whatssup with that!!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> Everybody is asking about the "early" season and no answers seem to be forthcoming!!! Whatssup with that!!!!


According to Mexhunter they have something that is the equivalent to our MLDS, I don't recall exactly what it was called.


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Too all you guys that are implying that the deer was shot out of season. We have a special permit that allows us to shoot management deer before the regular season. We had to have 3 surveys and thousands of game cam pics and drive all the way to satillo Mexico to get this done. This is a new program and is not available to every ranch in Mexico but soon will be. I hope this clears up any confusion and yes the regular season opens up the day after thanksgiving.


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Who in their right mind break the law in Mexico???????????


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> Everybody is asking about the "early" season and no answers seem to be forthcoming!!! Whatssup with that!!!!


Are we happy now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

I am posting this with all due respect and no harm is ment. Mexico is supposed to have some monster bucks. What I see in the pictures other than body size is a normal hill country buck with a pencil rack. You drove all the way to Mexico and put yourself in harms way for a deer you could shot here in Texas all day long? I am proud of your long range shots but confused on the quality to go that distance for. Great white fisherman::::::

I was just wondering why you would say that about this guys deer????? Granted is not the biggest deer on the ranch but we have had over 30 inches of rain and the deer are just not comming to the feeders good. and this deer had to be taken out of the herd!!! here are some pics of the dee that we were after, lets see you BIG deer!!!!!! we killed a 182 and a 177 and 3 in the 160s and 2 in the upper 150s all free range.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Mexhunter said:


> Too all you guys that are implying that the deer was shot out of season. We have a special permit that allows us to shoot management deer before the regular season. We had to have 3 surveys and thousands of game cam pics and drive all the way to satillo Mexico to get this done. This is a new program and is not available to every ranch in Mexico but soon will be. I hope this clears up any confusion and yes the regular season opens up the day after thanksgiving.


Cool to hear Mexico has a management program......first I have heard of it.......all I was asking and not throwing dirt on ur operation.

Good luck and stay safe.

swamp :texasflag


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

What area are you hunting?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*?*



Mexhunter said:


> Too all you guys that are implying that the deer was shot out of season. We have a special permit that allows us to shoot management deer before the regular season. We had to have 3 surveys and thousands of game cam pics and drive all the way to satillo Mexico to get this done. This is a new program and is not available to every ranch in Mexico but soon will be. I hope this clears up any confusion and yes the regular season opens up the day after thanksgiving.


No one accused you of anything, just never heard of the program you guys are involved in....good to know.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## Texmexhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thoughts!*



great white fisherman said:


> I am posting this with all due respect and no harm is ment. Mexico is supposed to have some monster bucks. What I see in the pictures other than body size is a normal hill country buck with a pencil rack. You drove all the way to Mexico and put yourself in harms way for a deer you could shot here in Texas all day long? I am proud of your long range shots but confused on the quality to go that distance for.


WOW! Where do I start. First, I have never seen an 180 lb hill country deer. Second, who are you to talk down on someone else's trophy? A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. From this post it looks like he was very happy with his overall cull buck experience. Congrats duslayer! 
As for great white, I am glad I do not hunt / fish with you. IMO, you seem like a punk! We can finish this conversation face to face if you prefer.


----------



## Texmexhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

*A little harsh. My fault.*

I apologize for the harshness above. Although my first reaction is normally correct, that was a little harsh. I just cant stand someone bashing someone else's trophy who is obviously proud of it.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Tex mex. I am no punk, retired police officer, 58 years old high school teacher. As I said I did not mean any harm. There was no mention of this being a cull hunt in the first report. Now that you have explained it makes sense. I am glad for the gentleman knowing that he was after a "cull deer". Like the pictures you had shown of really big deer that is what I was expecting from Mexico and reason I said what I did. I have only harvested a 166 13 point and it came from a $500.00 year deer lease in the panhandle. All of our deer are 180lbs or larger up to 230lb deer. Yes lots of rain and green will make for a hard year of hunting those big bucks. We had that problem last year and is looking about the same this year. I also worked with Homeland Security and know more about Mexico than you as far as the bad side, thus again my comment. Sorry you took it the wrong way. If you feel you need to meet up face to face that is your call.


----------



## Texmexhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

*Like I said...*



great white fisherman said:


> Tex mex. I am no punk, retired police officer, 58 years old high school teacher. As I said I did not mean any harm. There was no mention of this being a cull hunt in the first report. Now that you have explained it makes sense. I am glad for the gentleman knowing that he was after a "cull deer". Like the pictures you had shown of really big deer that is what I was expecting from Mexico and reason I said what I did. I have only harvested a 166 13 point and it came from a $500.00 year deer lease in the panhandle. All of our deer are 180lbs or larger up to 230lb deer. Yes lots of rain and green will make for a hard year of hunting those big bucks. We had that problem last year and is looking about the same this year. I also worked with Homeland Security and know more about Mexico than you as far as the bad side, thus again my comment. Sorry you took it the wrong way. If you feel you need to meet up face to face that is your call.


Like I said above, my original comment was over the top. But still, you can not say "all due respect and / or no harm meant..."

No matter if it was a cull hunt or a regular hunt, DUslayer was happy with his trophy, and you should have posted congrats or nothing at all.

Although far fetched, but it's the same as saying, "with all due respect and no harm meant, but your wife is fat and ugly" Do you think someone would take offense to that? Of course they would.

Just because you say with all due respect does not give you a hall pass to say anything you want with any negative response.

That is great you were a law enforcement officer and worked homeland security. So what? Do you want a cookie? I was a US Marine.

As far as you being a punk, I do not know. You might be. You might not. But that was a punk move bringing down the moral of the positive excitement of his original post.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

great buck, congrats!


----------



## Texmexhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

*See ^^^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^^^^*

That is how you do it.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

nice deer congrats


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pic and story, thanks


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Texmex, I see what you are saying, and my words where mis guided. I am man enough to say that I am sorry for posting wrong statement. Like you said a trophy is up to the individual. Means different things to different people. I am proud of the mans long shots and if he got what he was after then I am proud for him. I am glad you to served our country. When I think of Mexico I think of the deer like you posted. I was writing what I was thinking without thinking-LOL.


----------



## mexicojon (Oct 13, 2010)

I hunted one of this guy's ranches in Mexico, and be very careful about some MLD program in mexico. I was accidently involved for believing some lie because someone forgot to inform the landowners about the program. Lets just say they were ****** that we were carry guns on their mexico ranch in october and had never heard of such laws. Then, the person responsible was kicked off the ranch for this, along with lack of payment to the landowners for the lease fee. Before anyone goes on a hunt or listens to some new, sketching law, google the outfitter and see what other people have said about their experience. It might save you some money or a trip to a mexican jail. If anyone needs any information, pm me and I have numerous people with similar accounts. This is not defamation of character but accounts and truths from one hunter to another.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mexicojon said:


> I hunted one of this guy's ranches in Mexico, and be very careful about some MLD program in mexico. I was accidently involved for believing some lie because someone forgot to inform the landowners about the program. Lets just say they were ****** that we were carry guns on their mexico ranch in october and had never heard of such laws. Then, the person responsible was kicked off the ranch for this, along with lack of payment to the landowners for the lease fee. Before anyone goes on a hunt or listens to some new, sketching law, google the outfitter and see what other people have said about their experience. It might save you some money or a trip to a mexican jail. If anyone needs any information, pm me and I have numerous people with similar accounts. This is not defamation of character but accounts and truths from one hunter to another.


great first post


----------



## catchup (Mar 6, 2010)

Texmexhunter said:


> WOW! Where do I start. First, I have never seen an 180 lb hill country deer. Second, who are you to talk down on someone else's trophy? A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. From this post it looks like he was very happy with his overall cull buck experience. Congrats duslayer!
> As for great white, I am glad I do not hunt / fish with you. IMO, you seem like a punk! We can finish this conversation face to face if you prefer.


 Im glad he didnt have that additude around our campfire after a harvest. We have a zero tolerance for bs like that. First rule in grown folk conversation. Never follow a compliment with a "but why" dumb ars question/insult like yours.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

HIJOLE! 

Here we go...


----------



## catchup (Mar 6, 2010)

Texmexhunter said:


> Like I said above, my original comment was over the top. But still, you can not say "all due respect and / or no harm meant..."
> 
> No matter if it was a cull hunt or a regular hunt, DUslayer was happy with his trophy, and you should have posted congrats or nothing at all.
> 
> ...


 Mexhunter, u dont need to say anything else. I think we are all on ur side


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

> Just because you say with all due respect does not give you a hall pass to say anything you want with any negative response


you know, Ricky Bobby said the same thing! :rotfl:

sorry fellas, just a bad way to make a joke and lighten things up a bit up in dis joint. :cheers:


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

ok guys, well just to mexicojon. Im going to Mexico @ 5 today I will take a pic of my permit and post as soon as I return..You have to wonder about a guy that joined today and posted something like that? And I guess the general of the Mexican army who signed all the paperwork for us to bring our guns across, was not real.. Oh I smuggled the guns across the river just to shoot deer early!!!!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Mexhunter said:


> ok guys, well just to mexicojon. Im going to Mexico @ 5 today I will take a pic of my permit and post as soon as I return..You have to wonder about a guy that joined today and posted something like that? And I guess the general of the Mexican army who signed all the paperwork for us to bring our guns across, was not real.. Oh I smuggled the guns across the river just to shoot deer early!!!!


I KNEW IT...you crook.... lol..only kidding....how about more deer pics...and PM some info on your hunts..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

> I had shot a trophy java


did you enter it in the books?









nice hunt... congrats on the shooting... now you can feel more comfortable in your shots.. mexico is beautiful.. but I still aint going back anywhere down there....


----------



## mexicojon (Oct 13, 2010)

One post can mean a lot more than a bunch of bs submitted over and over. I am just speaking from personal experience.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

This reminds me of Seinfeld's "Soup ****"


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

I tryed to Google Mexico hunting seasons to see for my self if there was a early season and could not find a site with current info. I was just curious to see if there was such a thing, could somebody post a link to what the Mexican outfitter requirements are and how much the license is for one, is it like Texas and any dog running down the barditch can be a outfitter too?? be kool to see any Mexican websites or anything relating to how one becomes a Mexican licensed outfitter, I am curious to what a Mexican general has to do with opening the deer season up early, sounds like circle talk to me, please post up the paperwork or Mexican hunting season regulations so all of us boyzz from Missouri can be shown, will be the first to say, well what do you know, there is a mld Mexican program. Its a pubic forum, people have the right within reason to question posts and make coments about topics, if the coments dont please you dont gripe or dont post if you can not take the heat. Was the rack dipped for ticks and where is it now and when can one transport it across the border, I used to try to keep up with all of this but kinda quit when it got so hot down there, could somebody go thru how one goes hunting with an outfitter in Mexico and what it takes, I am just curious to see what might have changed. Thanks for any links and coments in advance, Mexico has great deer for sure, just a shame its gotten iffy to go hunting down there. Is there a link of Mexican licenced outfitters for deer and where does one look for prices?? Do you have a website with Texas hunter requirements to hunt in Mexico and deer prices??


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

mexicojon said:


> I hunted one of this guy's ranches in Mexico, and be very careful about some MLD program in mexico. I was accidently involved for believing some lie because someone forgot to inform the landowners about the program. Lets just say they were ****** that we were carry guns on their mexico ranch in october and had never heard of such laws. Then, the person responsible was kicked off the ranch for this, along with lack of payment to the landowners for the lease fee. Before anyone goes on a hunt or listens to some new, sketching law, google the outfitter and see what other people have said about their experience. It might save you some money or a trip to a mexican jail. If anyone needs any information, pm me and I have numerous people with similar accounts. This is not defamation of character but accounts and truths from one hunter to another.


Why would the ranch owner come by everyday at lunch and check on us. The first thing he would ask was if I saw any deer or shoot any deer?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

The hunting in Mexico is organized through the Angadi but you cannot cross guns into Mexico unless you have the approval of the government and all of your gun paperwork has to be signed by the "general" that Mexhunter is referring to.

The government will not allow you to cross guns into the country until the season opens, and all guns that are entered legally into Mexico must also be taken out of Mexico no later than the last day of the hunting season. There is a lot more to it than just showing up at the border with your guns on the opening of hunting season.

When we hunted there, the landowner use to take care of all of our licensing and gun permits for us at a cost of $400.00. Some people I'm sure paid less doing it themselves but it was worth it to us to let the owner of the ranch take care of it for us. I'd be willing to bet that with the current situation in Mexico right now, the license and gun permit costs are less than they were when we hunted there.

Here's a address to the Angadi website: http://www.angadi.org.mx/


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Why would the ranch owner come by everyday at lunch and check on us. The first thing he would ask was if I saw any deer or shoot any deer?


LOL, No kidding.
Our owner came by the other day, and was bugging me to shoot him a few Javalinas. I told him I hadn't brought my guns with me yet. He threw up his hands, mummbled something, and drove off in a trail of dust.:smile: 
I'm gonna start whittling on them javs and pigs in a couple of weeks. And if a 180" steps out I am going to bust his arse. Then I am going to call my rancher and tell him to get his arse over here and help me load and clean my Trophy. Then I am going to give him all the meat, except the backstraps:biggrin:. He and I will fry up said backstraps immediately and commence to drinking a few beers and having some more laughs. At about 9pm, I will be ready to go to sleep and he will be on his way home with a pile of tamale meat.
Oh yeah, I provide the meat and he provides the Tamales. I'll be so full on them tamales, I won't want to see another one for 8 months.
And once again, I am glad you had a good time TxduSlayer. Good shooting, Sounds like MH has that gun dialed in.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> LOL, No kidding.
> Our owner came by the other day, and was bugging me to shoot him a few Javalinas. I told him I hadn't brought my guns with me yet. He threw up his hands, mummbled something, and drove off in a trail of dust.:smile:
> I'm gonna start whittling on them javs and pigs in a couple of weeks. And if a 180" steps out I am going to bust his arse. Then I am going to call my rancher and tell him to get his arse over here and help me load and clean my Trophy. Then I am going to give him all the meat, except the backstraps:biggrin:. He and I will fry up said backstraps immediately and commence to drinking a few beers and having some more laughs. At about 9pm, I will be ready to go to sleep and he will be on his way home with a pile of tamale meat.
> Oh yeah, I provide the meat and he provides the Tamales. I'll be so full on them tamales, I won't want to see another one for 8 months.
> And once again, I am glad you had a good time TxduSlayer. Good shooting, Sounds like MH has that gun dialed in.


Feel free to share some of them tamales now :smile:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

who makes the tamales?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> who makes the tamales?


 
The rancher and his family make them at their house. Deer Tamales, Javalina Tamales, Hog Tamales.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

congrats bro on a great experience in Old Mexico! I cant wait to go...


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

You could at least post your address...


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Cyber wardens. Oh Slayer, congrats on your buck.


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Did anyone run across a jet skier while you were in Mexico ?


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Great Buck!!! Way to go, I'm very happy for You.....Thanks for sharing


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

flatwound said:


> Did anyone run across a jet skier while you were in Mexico ?


That's just wrong sad3sm


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

buckduster, do want to find me, and do you have a problem?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

So, after reading all the gibber gabber back and forth, I'm still wondering WHERE THE HECK ARE THE PICS OF THE JAVA?


----------

